# Roto Lock Clamps, what to do with them?



## chevypower (Jun 13, 2013)

I came across this forum after doing a Google search for pipe to pipe clamp, I think what I have is roto lock clamps. I got these among other things from a new neighbor as part of an old work bench he had. It was a bowling alley top (which I wanted to re-purpose into something eventually). The base for the table consisted of 32 of these clamps and a lot of pipe made into two individual squares. I am a professional fabricator and would end up welding what ever I needed to make so I had planned on recycling the clamps but thought someone could use them. I looked on ebay and did not see any of these listed but saw them else where online for sale. These are for 1.5" pipe. What should I do with them, I do not want to get on this site and try to sell things on my first post but I thought this maybe a good place to first find advice on what they are used for and second find someone interested in these for a great price. I normally spend my time over on s10forum and have over 2k post over there. Thanks guys! Appreciate any help. Matt. 


Here are a few pics.


----------



## Footer (Jun 13, 2013)

Throw them up on craigslist and see what happens. Your not out anything. Scrap value won't be too much. Roto locks have kind of fell out of favor, but they are still great clamps. You could always give them to the local community theatre or something along those lines if they don't sell.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 13, 2013)

chevypower said:


> ... I think what I have is roto lock clamps. ...


No, what you have is (are) rota-lock clamps. Click on the dotted yellow underlined words to see the difference. SPELLING MATTERS! 
One vendor has them new for $16.25/ea. Another for $18.25/ea. I'd start calling theatres and university theatre technical directors in the Akron area and offer them for $10/ea, OBO.

I use to use the heck out of these things, even built entire sets out of them, but don't think I've seen a one since moving to Las Vegas (where we can afford cheeseborough s).
.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 13, 2013)

The only place I see them anymore is on homemade meat racks.
.


----------



## tprewitt (Jun 14, 2013)

Like so many things we use in theatre, we stole these from another industry. I believe they are primarily used for scaffolding construction. Since scaffolding/construction is a much larger market you may have some luck on ebay or a specialty construction trade marketplace. For theatre you can list them on gearsource.com or usedlighting.com. 

Good luck.


----------

